# This Is How You Move Snow



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

It's a beast of a blade!






Too bad it doesn't stack any better though.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Pretty impressive video! I'm not sure how realistic it is for snow plowing though.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool! Wonder if they make a mount for my F350!


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm betting its main use it to build up silage bunkers.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

This blade was/is built for stockpiling coal at powerplants.

J.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Pretty neat was on another forum where they talked about how to properly factory stockpile coal. Was funny because there is really a art to it then just a standard stockpiling. Makes me want to take a trip down to coal power plant.


----------



## changexlt (Feb 7, 2010)

Grouser Products says right in the comments it was designed to push wood chips in Canada, and also said the weight is 12,000lbs.


----------

